# αντιποίηση αρχής / παραποίηση και αντιποίηση στολής



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2014)

Διαφορετικές έννοιες, αλλά κάποιοι τις μπερδεύουν, φαίνεται. Έβλεπα μια ταινία στο Star προχθές, όπου ο μεταφραστής έλεγε και ξανάλεγε "παραποίηση αρχής". 



*παραποίηση η : η ενέργεια ή το αποτέλεσμα του παραποιώ, αλλοίωση: ~ νομίσματος / εγγράφου / της ιστορίας.*
*αντιποίηση η : (νομ.) οικειοποίηση και συνήθ. χρησιμοποίηση ενός αντικειμένου χωρίς να υπάρχει σχετικό νόμιμο δικαίωμα: ~ τίτλου / στολής / δικαιώματος / εξουσίας. ~ επαγγέλματος, άσκησή του από πρόσωπο που δε διαθέτει τα νόμιμα προσόντα. Kαταδικάστηκε για ~ αρχής, γιατί παρουσιαζόταν ως αστυνομικός και έκανε έλεγχο ταυτοτήτων.
*
Αντιποίηση αρχής, αλλά δείτε και αρκετές εκατοντάδες λανθασμένα *παραποίηση αρχής.

Παραποίηση στολής, αλλά και αντιποίηση στολής, που είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα, σύμφωνα με τους στρατιωτικούς κανονισμούς. Η παραποίηση είναι αλλοίωση της στολής από στρατιωτικό που τη φοράει νόμιμα, ενώ η αντιποίηση είναι το να φοράς τη στολή χωρίς να το δικαιούσαι. Κι αυτά τα δύο τα μπερδεύουν απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

Δες το άρθρο 175 του Ποινικού Κώδικα. Αντιποίηση αρχής λέγεται το να παριστάνεις τον κρατικό υπάλληλο (ή τον ιερέα αναγνωρισμένης θρησκείας ή τον δικηγόρο) χωρίς να είσαι. Παραποίηση στολής υπάρχει, όπως το αναφέρεις. Αντιποίηση στολής δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει,


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2016)

*Αντιποίηση στολής *από τον στρατιωτικό ποινικό κώδικα:

Αρθρο 68. Αντιποίηση στολής ή εμβλημάτων. Με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους τιμωρείται ο στρατιωτικός που: α) Φέρει δημόσια στρατιωτική στολή, παράσημο ή άλλο διακριτικό σημείο βαθμού ή τίτλου χωρίς να έχει δικαίωμα γι` αυτό. β) Σε πολεμική περίοδο φέρει δημόσια στη ζώνη των επιχειρήσεων περιβραχιόνιο ή σημαία ή έμβλημα του Ερυθρού Σταυρού ή άλλα σημεία-που εξομοιώνονται με αυτά, χωρίς να έχει δικαίωμα γι` αυτό.


----------

